# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  راه اندازی LCD لمسی

## Pedram77

سلام دوستان
من چطوری میتونم این LCD رو راه بندازم؟؟ اصلا این همه پین ماله چیه؟ :| 
صفحه نمایش 2.8 اینچ touchable

----------


## MOHSEN1230

برنامه با بسکام یا کدویژن کار میکنی

به سایت eca.ir برو و lcd n96 جستجو کن 

http://melec.ir/%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D...2%D8%A7%D8%B1/
این سایت هم نمونه تست شده قرار داده است و کار میکنه 
اگه مشکلی داشتی بنویس راهنمایی کنم

----------


## Pedram77

متاسفانه با هیچ کدوم کار نمیکنم (^_^) با Arduino.
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Shahab0nline

سلام

این برد رو برای استفاده با آردوینو گرفتید ؟
همونطور که از برد و مشخصاتش مشخصه تعداد پایه های زیادی برای راه اندازی نیاز داره
بنابراین اگر می خواهید توسط آردوینو راه اندازیش کنید باید بردی داشته باشید که تعداد پایه ی زیادی در اختیاز شما قرار بده
اما در مجموع از لحاظ سازگار بودن با میکروکنترلر هایی که در آردوینو استفاده میشه سازگار هست

همچنین بهتون پیشنهاد می کنم اگر اتصالات همراش نیست خودتون یکبار بهش pin header یا هر چیز دیگه ای وصل کنید و لحیم کاریشو انجام بدید تا هر وقت که خواستید استفاده کنید ازش دردسر نداشته باشید

موفق باشید

----------

